

Firechat: chat with others without the Internet - tjomk
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/firechat/id719829352

======
FatalLogic
It uses Wifi and Bluetooth to make an adhoc p2p network with other phones in
range that have the app, in case anyone was wondering.

